# Wing chun around the jersey area??



## Glycerine0160 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello, I posted in another thread, but I'm sort of impatient. 
At the moment, I am in a jkd/silat/kali school.
It's not as intense as I'd like it to be so I'm going to move on. 
I also might just take kali classes at my college because the instructor is supposed to be pretty good and its only 30 bucks a semester, two classes a week.  

I'm not sure where I should take my martial arts at this point. There is a jkd place in princeton,nj 40 mins from my house, my friend trained there for a few years and said the guys knows his stuff, but they are very strict there. You will get good, but you will never get compliments. It's not a very friendly atmosphere. My place now is very friendly, but it just doesn't offer the ability to accelerate past my novice platuea. 

I was thinking next summer I could spend a month or two in Minnesota for the Kali group out there, but I've been watching so much wing chun on youtube I'm getting really interested.  I was into learning more about it (cause I only know basic trappings and drills from jkd)  But if I'm open to anything at this point,  I just want to find a great place to learn more about influences of jkd. 

Honestly, if I could find a perfect fusion of jkd/wing chun/silat  I'd cry.



Any knowledge of wing chun places or sites to find a good establishment would be very helpful.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 21, 2009)

I googled this for Princeton NJ. . . .

http://www.wcarchive.com/html/schools/wing-chun-schools-usa-new-jersey.htm


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Jul 21, 2009)

Excuse my naivety, but is this Master William Cheung an honorable instructor? 

Or further more, anything on this Keith Mazza gentleman?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know either of them personally, I have a kung fu brother who met William Cheung Sifu in the 1980's. My brother said his Wing Chun is not that much different that the way we do it. However, his line doesn't use the pigeon toed stance (yee jee kim yeung ma) for training that most WC lines do. William Cheung Sifu claims to have studied privately with Yip Man Sifu for approx. 2 or so years, and was taught the original Wing Chun. He has had many articles in several martial arts magazines over the years, and Bruce Lee claimed he is one of the best fighters in the WC family. There are a few students on this forum who are in his family line. Hopefully they will chime in soon.

As for Keith Mazza Sifu, I've never heard of him.


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks a whole lot. That's pretty good information thus far. The rest I can ask him about. He seems pretty pricey,  if you sign up for a year he throws in  extra benefits, a few private lessons each month etc,   but he really only has  1 class a day, sometimes two; 5 days a week. That's at a price of about 400 a month with the contract. Maybe a tma like this cost more? (I'm in the process of awaiting an email asking more about the pricing) If the price remains that high, I'll have to hold off my w/c learning until maybe I'm done with college. Without a doubt though, I'm really excited about w/c.

As for the stance, I know very little of the wing chun foot work. Although, I assumed even after learning the w/c stance, I might still stick with the JKD one. Of course, that's a bit judgmental and I would really try the w/c stance and see which one I feel more comfortable and efficient with. If I go there, I'll definitely ask him about it and tell him why (if he does) teach it differently. 



ps: I never heard of Wing Tsun until a few days ago when roaming around on this area of the forum. So it's a more realistic applicatoin of w/c? I know that would sound offensive to w/c'ers, but I'm just trying to generalize the goal of w/t over w/c.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 23, 2009)

Glycerine0160 said:


> ps: I never heard of Wing Tsun until a few days ago when roaming around on this area of the forum. So it's a more realistic applicatoin of w/c? I know that would sound offensive to w/c'ers, but I'm just trying to generalize the goal of w/t over w/c.


 
The British Colonies call WC (initials for Wing Chun) a wash closet or term for bathroom.  It started in Hong Kong where the Wing Chun sifus changed the spelling of the name so the initials would be different than WC.  That's all.  It's still Wing Chun, just changed the spelling so it doesn't get the derogatory initials.


----------



## bs10927 (Jul 29, 2009)

what part of Jersey?


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Jul 29, 2009)

Central Jersey. 

(Middlesex County)


----------



## futsaowingchun (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm located in Clifton,NJ I teach Fut Sao WingChun


----------

